# Free Book Finds (March 2014) - No Self Promotion, Please



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

Click here for the February 2014 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about your own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion?


----------



## Christine Tate (Feb 24, 2014)

Smashwords.com is featuring their annual ebook promotion from 3/2-3/8 where many books that are normally available for purchase are free by using the code RW100 at checkout.  Just click on the sale catalogue on the home page, select books RW100 at the top of the page that comes up and you will see a ton of free books.  Happy reading and I hope everyone finds a lot of great books to read!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Situational Prevention of Poaching (Crime Science Series)

Admit it, you've been lusting after a free copy of a $145 book on stopping poaching! This is a pre-order, but it is free.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Ohhh! I've been waiting for that to come out for the K!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Oh! Rats! I thought this was a cookbook. How disappointing.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I couldn't resist pre-ordering..

LOL about the cookbook.. if you prevent poaching is it a pre-poached item or what?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This, for me, is is a perfect example of my rule that just because it's free doesn't mean I should automatically get it! 

YMMV, of course.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

But I hear it will have a perfect recipe for.....drum roll.....poached eggs!  (Cymbals crash)


----------



## howardgirls2003 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've wanted to read this book for a long time, and now it's free!

Witch Song: (Witch Song #1)


----------



## KarlaGomez (Mar 16, 2012)

howardgirls2003 said:


> I've wanted to read this book for a long time, and now it's free!
> 
> Witch Song: (Witch Song #1)


Laura! Your book sounds amazing! Not even a full page in and I'm hooked. I will definitely grab it!


----------



## KarlaGomez (Mar 16, 2012)

howardgirls2003 said:


> I've wanted to read this book for a long time, and now it's free!
> 
> Witch Song: (Witch Song #1)


 and I'm talking about YOUR book The Forgotten Ones. Witch Song sounds good, too. I'll grab it once I get home


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

OK, there has to be a free book for today. (Whaddya know! There is an "oldest trick in the book.")


----------



## Cupcakinitup (Mar 16, 2014)

I recently stumbled across this young adult fantasy series called The Conjurors. From now til Sunday, it's free on the Kindle.

Here's the link where I found it: http://www.amazon.com/Society-Imaginary-Friends-Conjurors-Series-ebook/dp/B004RUXQGE


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Violet Duke Nice Girl boxed set free today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the April 2014 Free Book Finds thread, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,182769.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

